# Lights and Sirens



## pvit486 (Sep 9, 2006)

Does anyone know the rules to have lights & Sirens in your personal vehicle in New York State?


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 9, 2006)

You can have one blue light or one green light on your personal vehicle.  If you carry full (AED, suction, O2, the whole schebang) gear and meet Part 800 certification standards, the state will issue you the same sticker that the ambulance has on the front windshield, and then you can have red lights and sirens.


----------



## pvit486 (Sep 11, 2006)

But how do I get in contact with the state for this???


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 11, 2006)

You need to be affiliated with a department who will allow you to do this.  The State won't certify anyone freelance...  If you're on LI or in NYC or Westchester try calling Brian Sherwood in the NY DOH office, he does certifications in those areas.  If you're in another area, and/or to get Brian's number, go to the NY State site and look up the DOH, his contact info should be on there.


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 12, 2006)

Im not sure about there, but I know here in Jersey Volunteers are allowed blue lights in there personal vehicle and are to be used only in the town they are affiliated with. But around here surrounding towns usually let you go through because most are Volunteer themselves. Only the captains of the organizations or their Lt.'s and such are allowed to have Red lights and sirens and can legally respond anywhere in the state if they wanted to. It might not be that far off in New York.


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 27, 2006)

do you have a current call/vollie service affiliation???? if not, then you shouldnt have lights and or a siren in you vehicle. then your not even a whacker, your an unconnected whacker! mainly you'll just be they guy with 10 jump kits, a hundred lights, 3 scanners and a helmet and reflective coat that goes cruising around saturday nights waiting for "the big one" to happen right in front of them.(btw, these arfe the guys that are always getting in trouble for running code illegaly, showing up at scenes they have no business at, pissing off the fire chief etc etc etc...)

if you have a service affiliation, talk to your dept head about the policy of pov emergency equipment. the dept policy and the general state policy can be drastically different

good luck, be safe and welcome to the form


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 17, 2006)

jersey requires you to be an EMT not just a ride along or first responder and affiliated with a volly service. you can only use it in your town like the other poster said and the lights an be white and blue. poster covered the capt and lt.


----------



## Raf (Jan 26, 2007)

Blue is for cops..in MA personal response vehicles can only have red or white. If people had a blue light in the front you could pretend to pull people over, this is how we differentiate off-duty cops and first responders.

You have to be affiliated with a department, and usually have to be at least an EMT-B.


----------



## NJEMT1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Not sure about New York, but here's how it is in NJ:  MUST be a member of a Volunteer Ambulance Corps to have a blue light, and must get a blue light permit through your Corps or Squad in order to legally use a blue light to respond.  Only the Captain can have a red light, blue for everyone else.  If you're not a member of an Ambulance Corps, you shouldn't really have a blue light.  I got a LED blue light through my Corps, and I have a blue light permit.  Hope this helps, just talk to your Corps!


----------



## EMSPlace (Jan 28, 2007)

Not positive but I believe it is limited to green and blue lights, although I did see a fire chief with red and white lights in his personal work truck.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 9, 2007)

i know, my infos are useless for you, but just to post something, in Italy the only lights u can put on your private vehicle are orange and red lights, blue lights are rescue only, police, fireman and ambulance use blue lights only...
green lights... i never see it nowhere 

anyway... I have 2 magnetic blue strobo lights in my car box


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 9, 2007)

Hedar said:


> i know, my infos are useless for you, but just to post something, in Italy the only lights u can put on your private vehicle are orange and red lights, blue lights are rescue only, police, fireman and ambulance use blue lights only...
> green lights... i never see it nowhere
> 
> anyway... I have 2 magnetic blue strobo lights in my car box



Where do you fit the espresso machine?!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 9, 2007)

in NY, you must be affiliated with an ambulance corp which has approved your light.  If you do EMS, its green, if a firefighter, blue.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 10, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Where do you fit the espresso machine?!



:unsure: 

Sry?!

Don't understand :sad:


----------



## firecoins (Feb 10, 2007)

Hedar said:


> :unsure:
> 
> Sry?!
> 
> Don't understand :sad:



Certain people fill their car up with emergency equipment.  They may as well as have expresso machine.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 10, 2007)

It's hard to believe. . . 

But I don't drink coffee . . .  

Anyway, in my car i have a pocket mask, 2 ice, disinfectant, gloves and a orange Nek-lock 

. . . and a blue light B)


----------



## firecoins (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a box of gloves and a CPR mask.  The rest is stored on responding EMS units.


----------

